# Hello! newbie here! just asking about sports betting tips



## Spitznagel_362 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi  my name is Rodolf I'm 26, i'm new here, actually i'm searching for some forums 
about sports betting, what platform sites,forums and tips. So my question is that, is there 
any tips on where i will find good tips?? thank you in advance!


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 16, 2018)

I wouldnt buy tips from website, just trust yourself more. You may have the luck in yourself.


----------



## Spitznagel_362 (Oct 18, 2018)

admin said:


> I wouldnt buy tips from website, just trust yourself more. You may have the luck in yourself.


Thanks for the reply, but what platform  did you use??


----------

